# Jax's photo thread (Labradoodle)



## Kyle071785

*Jax's thread (Labradoodle) ~ Watch me grow*

Got my 8 week old pup on November 21st and figured I'd post a few pics of the little guy

:wave:

3 weeks old (breeder photo):









5 weeks old (breeder photo) ~ The day I chose him from the litter :









7.5 weeks old (breeder photo):


----------



## Kyle071785

8 weeks (1st night home):










9 weeks old:



























10 weeks old (1st Santa picture with all proceeds given to a local animal shelter):


----------



## zack

Jax's so handsome and those are lovely photos.


----------



## Abbylynn

Jax is absolutely adorable!!!  I just love his photos!


----------



## BellaPup

aaaawwww...such a cutie! He sure has that super-mischievous look to him! heeheehee


----------



## starrysim

He's like a little brown lamb. Too cute


----------



## Kyle071785

added in two 9 week pics I forgot were on my cpu


----------



## Kyle071785

11 Weeks old (hair has returned to normal after we fluffed it up for his Santa picture @ 10 weeks):




























Notice how the bottom foot of our tree doesn't have ornaments on it...and how the tree mat is no longer under the tree...gee, I wonder why


----------



## starrysim

Our tree is conspicuously bare on the bottom too  I did put the tree skirt on, and I realized that Luna considers it her comfy spot - she curls up on it as if it was a special doggie blanket just for her


----------



## Kyle071785

starrysim said:


> Our tree is conspicuously bare on the bottom too  I did put the tree skirt on, and I realized that Luna considers it her comfy spot - she curls up on it as if it was a special doggie blanket just for her


the weird thing about Jax is that when the skirt was under the tree, he would go out of his way to remove it. Now that we haven't put it back under the tree for the past 2 days, he no longer has interest in it and hasn't touched it.

Probably just thought it was a game and it lost its lustre

My wife wants to start placing the gifts around the tree but Jax has a paper obsession at the moment so not sure how that is going to go. Everyone might be getting half opened gifts for the holidays


----------



## starrysim

Kyle071785 said:


> My wife wants to start placing the gifts around the tree


Don't do it!


----------



## pinksand

Jax is such a cutie! We were too nervous to put up our Christmas tree this year.


----------



## Kyle071785

13 weeks old

What do you mean you have to go to work on Christmas Eve?! 









Hey...that's my bone...









Tell Santa I've been good...sort of...









1st Christmas haul from the whole family









I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Kyle071785

16 weeks now...growing like a weed










He always carries this toy on his back...










Time to go out (again)?


----------



## starrysim

Wait a minute... Did I see Jax featured in some pet store's e-mail newsletter recently?


----------



## starrysim

OMG I was totally right! Here he is, right on the front page!

http://www.globalpetfoods.com/

He's so cute, and turning into such a handsome guy! Please keep posting.


----------



## Kyle071785

starrysim said:


> OMG I was totally right! Here he is, right on the front page!
> 
> http://www.globalpetfoods.com/
> 
> He's so cute, and turning into such a handsome guy! Please keep posting.


 you nailed it. He was their pet of the month for January. Our local GPF store owner suggested that we enter him. Got a 15% off coupon out of it too


----------



## starrysim

Kyle071785 said:


> you nailed it. He was their pet of the month for January. Our local GPF store owner suggested that we enter him. Got a 15% off coupon out of it too


Nice! Where in Ontario do you live?


----------



## Kyle071785

starrysim said:


> Nice! Where in Ontario do you live?


Newmarket (York Region)


----------



## starrysim

Kyle071785 said:


> Newmarket (York Region)


We're in Brampton


----------



## Kyle071785

starrysim said:


> We're in Brampton


thats cool. We have a few friends over there as well


----------



## Kyle071785

19 weeks old...enjoys the bath...not so much the drying process though (he prefers to try and eat the towel than to have it dry him off)


----------



## jade5280

Haha! Love his curly, wet fur.


----------



## starrysim

wet dog!! He's looking so big.


----------



## Kyle071785

starrysim said:


> wet dog!! He's looking so big.


He's growing quick. 31lbs yet still very lean (which is better than a chunky pup)

His parents were both 45 and 50lbs respectively, but the vet estimates he'll hit 60-65lbs easily based on the size of his paws

I love watching him grow but that pen he's in (in the photo) is pretty useless now though as he can hop over the top without much effort now. As long as we're in the room he'll stay put. The second he thinks we're leaving, he'll make his escape


----------



## Kyle071785

@ 21 weeks (5.1 months)
He's going to the groomers for his first cut tomorrow so took some pics to remember his fluffiness 

I crept up on him sleeping in this pic (with his dragon). As soon as I got close for the photo his eyes slowly opened...probably wondered what I was doing 




























I'll post some pics after his haircut


----------



## greenmaria

Oh, he's adorable!


----------



## Kyle071785

22.5 weeks (post shave down)


----------



## jade5280

Wow he looks so different without the fluff! How come you got him shaved?


----------



## Kyle071785

jade5280 said:


> Wow he looks so different without the fluff! How come you got him shaved?


He was all matted still from his puppy days. Also, although he does great letting us brush him he still doesn't enjoy certain areas yet (ie. his chest, neck, and face) so they were pretty badly tangled in there. Figured it was best to take him right down via a clipping than to subject him to painful dematting with a brush. 

Now we've been brushing him daily everywhere so he's good with it on any spot and this way we can keep on top of it from the start


----------



## jade5280

I see. I really love his fur! Pretty color


----------



## Kyle071785

jade5280 said:


> I see. I really love his fur! Pretty color


thanks. Its really grown on me as well. 
Truth be told, he was supposed to be either a brown or have a red'ish tinge to his hair (parents were those 2 colours). Completely random that in a litter of 4 pups, 3 came out golden. His face has really lightened up a bunch since we first got him


----------



## Kyle071785

My wife just dug up this photo on her phone from the first night (8 weeks to the day) we had him at home. He looked like a toy


----------



## jade5280

Haha he does look like a stuffed animal!


----------



## pinksand

I love his chocolate chip nose! That puppy photo is too cute


----------



## Kyle071785

well, our boy is officially turning 6 months old in 5 days. Time flies...

His hair (and curls) are coming back in nicely. Also changing colour slightly and has patches of golden, white and touches of red throughout his hair.



















Enjoying his Himalayan Chew:


----------



## jade5280

He's getting so big! His fur looks so soft.


----------



## Kyle071785

jade5280 said:


> He's getting so big! His fur looks so soft.


he is getting big. Sitting at 38lbs and will likely top out around the 45lbs mark (might go as high as 50lbs but the vet isn't sure). Its cool to see his adult muscles grow in slowly. Starting to firm up as opposed to his puppy "flab"

Very soft fur too. I could pet him all day if I didn't have anything else to get done 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sarah~

*Re: Jax's thread (Labradoodle) ~ Watch me grow*

I actually don't like labradoodles all that much, but he's very cute


----------



## BellaPup

Kyle071785 said:


> well, our boy is officially turning 6 months old in 5 days. Time flies...
> 
> His hair (and curls) are coming back in nicely. Also changing colour slightly and has patches of golden, white and touches of red throughout his hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying his Himalayan Chew:


Awwww.....he has a twin toy  So adorable!


----------



## Kyle071785

Sarah~ said:


> I actually don't like labradoodles all that much, but he's very cute


I was always partial to larger breeds (Bouvier) but my Aunt's Labradoodle won my wife and I over. Plus as my wife's first dog ever, a Labradoodle is a much easier "break-in" as opposed to a Bouvier as they can be very strong willed



BellaPup said:


> Awwww.....he has a twin toy  So adorable!


He actually has 3 of those stuffed animals (that are all in various states of repair at one time or another). Every morning he'll bring his "animal of the day" down with him from his crate to play with. Each night, he'll bring it back up and make a pile of all 3 and lie on them.

They are all dogs but they don't resemble them anymore...

1 has no ears or tail

1 has 1 ear, no tail

1 has no ears, has the tail, but is missing an arm 

my mother-in-law is busy with the sewing repairs on a bi-weekly basis :bounce:


----------



## BellaPup

Kyle071785 said:


> I was always partial to larger breeds (Bouvier) but my Aunt's Labradoodle won my wife and I over. Plus as my wife's first dog ever, a Labradoodle is a much easier "break-in" as opposed to a Bouvier as they can be very strong willed
> 
> 
> 
> He actually has 3 of those stuffed animals (that are all in various states of repair at one time or another). Every morning he'll bring his "animal of the day" down with him from his crate to play with. Each night, he'll bring it back up and make a pile of all 3 and lie on them.
> 
> They are all dogs but they don't resemble them anymore...
> 
> 1 has no ears or tail
> 
> 1 has 1 ear, no tail
> 
> 1 has no ears, has the tail, but is missing an arm
> 
> my mother-in-law is busy with the sewing repairs on a bi-weekly basis :bounce:


ROFL....sounds familiar


----------



## Kyle071785

The snow is melting...likely our last indoor picture for awhile as we'll start snapping some outdoor ones


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Cute! I have to say I think I prefer the shaved/short hair look as opposed to fluffy. But a stunner either way!


----------



## itsjustmebre

What a cutie! I just wanna snuggle him :3


----------



## Kyle071785

CrimsonAccent said:


> Cute! I have to say I think I prefer the shaved/short hair look as opposed to fluffy. But a stunner either way!


his shaved/short look is definitely my favourite as well...my wife loves his fluffy look though so I guess we'll be meeting somewhere in the middle


----------



## jade5280

He's growing up to be so handsome! I agree, I like the look with the short curls as well.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

He is so handsome. I don't like many Labradoodles, but I love Jax.


----------



## Chichan

I just looked through all his aging pictures and am shocked about how big he's gotten :O !
Still cute as a button though


----------



## pinksand

He looks so different with his short cut! He's very handsome either way, but I am partial to the wild wavy look. I've finally given in and will be having Charlie shaved (at the longest setting possible). His long fur is starting to be a problem because long twigs get all tangled in his fur when he runs around our yard or goes for hikes, not to mention the absurd amount of debris he brings into the house. I know he's going to look so different like your Jax! I have to prepare myself for a gray pup since his undercoat is so much lighter. He's going to come back an old man


----------



## ricksieminski

What a great looking dog, I just want to hug him!


----------



## Kyle071785

pinksand said:


> He looks so different with his short cut! He's very handsome either way, but I am partial to the wild wavy look. I've finally given in and will be having Charlie shaved (at the longest setting possible). His long fur is starting to be a problem because long twigs get all tangled in his fur when he runs around our yard or goes for hikes, not to mention the absurd amount of debris he brings into the house. I know he's going to look so different like your Jax! I have to prepare myself for a gray pup since his undercoat is so much lighter. He's going to come back an old man


It'll be a shock when you first see him clipped. I seriously thought the groomer had brought out the wrong dog at first lol

Of course we had to go really short because of the matting he had from his puppy days. 



ricksieminski said:


> What a great looking dog, I just want to hug him!


And he would let you hug him...all day long 
If you are sitting on the floor, he'll walk over to you and park his butt right beside your leg. He then proceeds to go limp and fall backwards into your lap ready for some belly rubs


----------



## Kyle071785

Family car trip:


----------



## CandyLeopard

Wow! He has gotten so big!
It's cool how different he looks with each grooming style.


----------



## Kyle071785

7 month pics:


----------



## Kyle071785

8 months...

@ the lake (learning to swim)

Featuring my Aunt's 7 year old Gen 1 Labradoodle and my cousins rescue mix

Jax realized that he might not be tall enough to reach the bottom...LOL!


----------



## Kyle071785

Pooped out after the long weekend...thanks for looking


----------



## SDRRanger

looks like he had a good time


----------



## Abbylynn

He is a handsome Dood!  I just realized you had a thread for him.


----------



## jade5280

Growing like a weed! Love seeing new pics of him. Such a good looking boy.


----------



## pinksand

He is such a handsome boy! It definitely looks like he enjoyed his play date in the water


----------



## Kyle071785

1 day shy of 9 months. We were playing frisbee on the empty soccer field as its a great day for it. Getting excellent on his off leash recall. Getting his summer cut tomorrow so wanted to snap some quick pics. Sitting at just over 46lbs in this shot.


----------



## jade5280

So fluffy!


----------



## Kyle071785

Organized a puppy play date for Jax to meet up with one (of three) of his other siblings. Had a great time running around for nearly 2 hours, although I'm unsure if they even realized they were brothers 

Just over 10 months in this picture...52lbs. Put on some good weight in the last month since he finally got over the long bout of soft stools (thank god lol)


----------



## jade5280

They're both so adorable


----------



## souffoue

He is so adorable!


----------



## Remaru

They look like stuffed animals!!! Sorry I just had to. He is a cutie and growing so fast. I love the cut you keep him in.


----------



## Kyle071785

Thanks all 

His 1 year bday is approaching quickly (late Sept.)...trying to decide what type of "cake" to make him. I should probably just throw a bunch of apples, carrots and sardines in a bowl and toss a scoop of peanut butter on top and he'll probably be in heaven :laugh:


----------



## Kyle071785

Jax just celebrated his 1 year b-day this past friday. We went up to the lake (one of his favourite places) to let him have a blast

Right before his b-day. Combed him out as he was getting his final trim before it starts getting colder










Friday morning (birthday morning)...very sleepy still before we headed out










definitely woke up once we got to the lake though. Jax and his "Aunt"










Played in the water pretty much all day


----------



## jade5280

Happy birthday, Jax! He's such a teddy bear!


----------



## Kyle071785

learning how to stand up (and stay) on the paddle board



















wearing a dorky hat my aunt found for a laugh










stopped thinking about the dorky hat as soon as he got his birthday treat (pumpkin, carrot and peanut butter cupcake)










1 year...time flies...


----------



## jade5280

Great pictures! Lol that hat is so cute.


----------



## pinksand

Happy Birthday Jax! It really is crazy how quickly they grow! It looks like he had a blast at the lake


----------



## Kyle071785

jade5280 said:


> Great pictures! Lol that hat is so cute.


my Aunt could have at least gotten him a blue one XD



pinksand said:


> Happy Birthday Jax! It really is crazy how quickly they grow! It looks like he had a blast at the lake


ya the past 10 months we've had him have flown by. From 12 lbs to 55 lbs in a year. Crazy...


----------



## Kyle071785

Happy Fall! (pic taken at local doggie daycare with all proceeds given to local animal rescue.)
In case you can't tell, Jax was absolutely thrilled to have a picture taken...LOL


----------



## fourdogs

Beautiful boy! Is he F1B? Looks very high content poodle


----------



## Kyle071785

fourdogs said:


> Beautiful boy! Is he F1B? Looks very high content poodle


Thanks 

Yes. F1B (mother F1 Labradoodle, father poodle)


----------



## Kyle071785

Don't worry dad...we can still play if you want. I'm not tired...I'm not...zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kyle071785

Last Year:










This Year:











Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Kyle071785

Unofficial 'take your dog to work day'


----------



## Jacksons Mom

He is one adorable/handsome dude!


----------



## Kyle071785

Been ages since I've posted (or visited the site) so figured I'd throw up a few pics taken over the last few months. He's at the 1.5 year mark currently.

Snow fun:



















The 'ok, I'm sick of winter and we've been cooped up in the house too long' face:










Jax + his 2 fav 'Doggies':










Ensuring I don't misplace a single precious kibble while pouring his food into the bin;










Say the word 'walk' and he gets this grin:










Starting to thaw out from this long, cold winter. Appreciating the open windows:










Bath + full comb out. Will be cut short once the weather warms more:


----------



## theblueofnoon

I love labradoodles. He's a handsome man.


----------



## missc89

Kyle071785 said:


>


This is the best picture - mostly because of the LCBO in the background and I love wine, but also because it's just very well done.


----------



## Kyle071785

missc89 said:


> This is the best picture - mostly because of the LCBO in the background and I love wine, but also because it's just very well done.


unfortunately no LCBO trip for us that day...we're waiting in the dollar store parking lot for my wife


----------



## jade5280

He's so cute! I love how he blends right in with the stuffed toys


----------



## missc89

Hahahaha. He is really a handsome dog though, and I'm not really a fan of 'doodle' breeds.


----------



## Kyle071785

missc89 said:


> Hahahaha. He is really a handsome dog though, and I'm not really a fan of 'doodle' breeds.


actually in the early stages of trying to find him a buddy. He's beyond playful/friendly and I think he'd really benefit from another dog in the house. Of course, the Doodle was my wife's pick, so the next breed will be the one I was aiming for initially


----------



## jade5280

What breed? Is it a secret?


----------



## missc89

Kyle071785 said:


> actually in the early stages of trying to find him a buddy. He's beyond playful/friendly and I think he'd really benefit from another dog in the house. Of course, the Doodle was my wife's pick, so the next breed will be the one I was aiming for initially


PLEASE tell us what breed you're looking in to! Pretty please??


----------



## Kyle071785

jade5280 said:


> What breed? Is it a secret?


hoping for a Bouvier as its a breed that has been a big part of my family going back to my Grandparents. The last one in the family was my dog growing up and passed when I was 10. 19 years is too long not to have one of them around.

on the hunt for the right breeder though. A rescue is a possibility too though although its harder to find when you want a specific breed/sex/temperament, etc.


----------



## Inga

What a handsome dog you have there. I was at a puppy socialization class the other day and there was a little one that looked very much like your pup. I was shocked at how soft his fur was. So cute


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

He is so handsome. I love the pic of him with his head buried in the snow lol.


----------



## Kyle071785

Inga said:


> What a handsome dog you have there. I was at a puppy socialization class the other day and there was a little one that looked very much like your pup. I was shocked at how soft his fur was. So cute


Here was Jax back in the day (5 months) at his puppy class when he 'graduated'. Suck a little dork


----------



## Kyle071785

TheDarkestMinds said:


> He is so handsome. I love the pic of him with his head buried in the snow lol.


Thanks  he doesn't dig in the warm seasons, but the second the snow hits the ground, he's determined to find out the secret 'under' it. Our whole backyard looked like a ski mogul track when the snow was at its highest


----------



## Kyle071785

His hair is going a bit wild lately (as you can tell). Took this pic the day before he was off to the groomers for his spring clipping. Switched him to Acana Pork (from Lamb) and I just laugh at this pic because he sat and sniffed this bag for quite awhile as he was unsure of the change

...pic also makes him look like a chunker as well










and a few days after his grooming, we woke up one morning with out bedspread nearly all the way off. We quickly figured out why...










I still have to get some decent shots of him outside, but the weather has been garbage lately. Enjoy!


----------



## Kyle071785

few recent pics (post haircut) ~ 1y7m ~ 61lbs










The "I'm in your spot again, aren't I?" look:










heading up to the lake on the coming weekend (finally) so I'll have some good pics


----------



## Kyle071785

watching the small fish swimming near the dock


----------

